# Well we got a pup..or two



## happybleats

A friend had offered us a 5 month old Great Pyrenees pup..but we declined. I wasn't ready to mess with a pup. Then we lost Timothy and I was once again faced with the fact that we have no protection here by summer when my son moves away with his dog. Penelope is the only remaining big dog (a great Dane) who is too old to man the fort. Even our donkeys are old. Sooooo. I was talked into going and meeting the pup. Well Sadie is wonderful. Super calm..beautiful..fluffy and those eyes!! Soft and tender. Then there was Sybil. Her sister. Rambunctious, playful, touch me..see me..love me lol...my friend said..you know they really work best as a team and these two have run together since being born. So..yup. we didn't bring home one pup. We brought two. And love them both already. Hubs will be building a dog house tomorrow since work got in the way this week.


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww congratulations! They’re beautiful girls!


----------



## Lamancha Lady

They sure are cute  Congratulations!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! They are beautiful!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! They sure are a pretty team


----------



## ksalvagno

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Boer Mama

I’m so happy for you- they’ll be filling your void for sure! ❤❤❤


----------



## FizzyGoats

This makes me so happy. I was wondering if you’d come home with a pup today. Nope, you came home with a pair of pups. Lol! They are beautiful and look like they’ve already got enough size on them to scare away some predators and as a team, they’ll likely be full on working in no time.

(ETA: My LGD was 5 months old when I brought him home. It was honestly a great age to get him. Young enough to bond to the stock, old enough to train, and was working with my full trust within a month or so).


----------



## MellonFriend

Awe they are so beautiful. I hope they turn into the perfect protectors for your family. Never go to "just look" at animals. You'll always end up bringing something home! 😆


----------



## Jessica84

Awww Sadie has such a sweet face! Good to hear you have a good crew to guard things now!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Good for you & hubby! Those 2 are BEAUTIFUL! Im sure they will be a Great Team. Look out Predators ..THE GIRLS ARE HERE!.💞💘!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful, congrats.


----------



## Tanya

Awwww... now I want a puppy


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww! Too cute! I hope they bring you great joy. Congratulations on your beautiful new girls🥰🤗


----------



## happybleats

The girls are doing well. They are super sweet. Dont give a second thought with the birds. Had to calm them when they saw the cat, but both were very gentle with her, (dog friendly cats here lol) We still keep a leash on them because if they take off, They may not come back lol. And they do not like the donkeys ...they bark at them. So got to get them comfortable with eachother. My son's dog and Penelope are good with them..all in all I think they will work out great. Sadie is super chill...she also scares easier..Sybil is more adventurous and in your face. So im betting she will be more work lol.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh, they are so adorable. Leashes are a great idea at this stage.  I did the same thing and only had one to keep track of. It sounds like introductions are going great. 

Sadie has the sweetest look. I had a dog named Sadie growing up and she was the kindest little soul. And you will likely have your hands full with sassy Sybil but she’ll also probably be the boldest protector. I bet they are going to make such an awesome protection force on your farm. 

Do they annoy Penelope? Or does she like them?


----------



## happybleats

Yes..their personalities balance each other out lol. Penelope doesn't want to be bothered much by them..but she does ok. She's aged so much it seems since loosing her brother. 😔 I'm hoping the pups will wake her inside pup in her..


----------



## happybleats

First off. Theses girls are smart and learn fast HOWEVER they will not stay in their pen at night! During the day they are good. We take then out several times a day. But at night. They chew right through the cheap ( but costly) chain link pen 😒. 
They don't seem to worry about the animals. I think they are good there but do eat eggs and I'm afraid the donkeys will get them. Donkeys take time to accept a dog as ours. So I worry. Last night we had a wicked storm the girls had to stay in a great dane size kennel to stay safe and dry!! Ugh. They did fine. But I don't want the to be so confined. I'm such a worry wart. 
Otherwise they are sweet..accept me as boss. They come when called for the most part. I know this will take time and I have to allow them free range to do their job. But I'm worry. 
Next week they go to the vet for a wellness check. Shots and hopefully spaying.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That is the one thing about LGDs, they love to work the night shift. But I’m so glad they’re staying around. At least that means they consider your place home already. That’s amazing. 

Are they good with the goats? Do you have a barn you could shut them in with goats at night? I started with a kennel in the barn, not sure if that’s feasible for you.

I shut all my animals in at night, so I have to lure my LGD in the barn with a nightly dental stick. Haha. He otherwise chooses to sleep right outside the open barn door. But since there’s only one of him, I don’t want to leave the barn open or leave him to defend the entire place by himself. (This is why you were smart to get a pair.)

And I’m sure the donkeys are not yet ready for them to be encroaching on their pasture. Though, if they’ve been out, they probably have. Or maybe they somehow know to avoid them. It’s so hard figuring out all the little details you didn’t even consider, like them chewing their way out of their pen. Lol. If nothing else, the Dane crates work fine for now.


----------



## happybleats

They were born and raised in the goat pen and don't seem excited or hyper around them. Sybil got into the bucks pen to look around and Merlin was used to have a GP around him so no one stressed out..but my does are not used to having a dog in their area. So they wpuld stress. When our dogs were pups we took them along with us for chores to get them used to goats. But they never ran in the goat pen. They always have access all around the pen. We have not trained a dog for 8 plus years lol. And GP are not your typical dog lol if Sadie doesn't want to follow you. She sits down lol. I think once the donkeys except them..they can run free. I just want to make sure the donkeys won't hurt them.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I had to chuckle at Sadie’s sit rebellion. That is such an LGD move. Archer does the same. I am known to be a bit stubborn, so I go over there to drag him along (wouldn’t do this if we were still in the getting to know each other phase, of course) and he collapses in to a furry pile of boneless dead weight. You are absolutely correct, they are not your typical dogs. My farm dog (part Dane and all love) will try to jump for the moon if he thinks that’s what I want from him. Archer is less eager to please and likes to think for himself rather than blindly obey. And in the long run, I want a guardian who makes their own, wise decisions. But still, just go where I tell you to go. Lol. 

Maybe they could hang with the bucks for a while. My goats were very nervous around Archer at first (even though they were used to Benji). I would let Archer in with them and have him lay off to the side (that is the one time he’ll listen, if his livestock is involved). At first, I used leashes and long leads. He naturally gave them space and was clam (but I would have corrected him if he didn’t). After some trust was built and the goats had approached him a time or two, I’d let him calmly approach them, but the second the goat spooked, I yelled at Archer to ‘leave it,’ even though he was still calm, hadn’t done anything wrong, I wanted him to know in no uncertain terms that if a goat runs from you, there are only two correct responses, stop moving and do nothing or turn and walk away in the other direction. 

Thankfully, he was good with all that because I will now confess a very dumb thing I did. When I got my new buckling and was in the chaos of shuffling animals around, I somehow didn’t notice Archer meander in the buck pen and I accidentally shut him in there with the new, tiny goat for a full hour before wondering where Archer was. And you know what, he was lying down, giving the nervous little buckling plenty of respectful space, and never paying it any mind when it sprinted away after a nervous but curious approach to see what that big white thing was. Lol. 

The donkeys are out of my wheelhouse. How do you encourage the donkeys to accept them?


----------



## Boer Mama

My GP has always been great with goats. But she does her own thing… she squeezes in and out of the goat pen as she deems necessary. She has to turn sideways to get her big barrel chest thru the fence but has it nicely polished up 😂
Also… biggest chicken ever at the vets. She’ll chase off 3 coyotes no problem, but she’s 120# of chicken when I take her away from her goats and go to the vets. The whole sit down and slump. Hide behind my leg. It’s pretty funny, but glad I don’t have to do it often 😅
She would not ever go into the barn even in winter. I’m sure she found cover as needed, but even if I left the barn open and showed her, she refused to go in.


----------



## happybleats

Well last night hub created what we hope was fort Knox of a pen.. and it held!! We let the girls stay out with supervision. No lead. For a few hours while we worked on the kennel. So by dark they were ok going back in it. And they did well all knight!!. They are so so sweet and starting to listen to us more easily. Both went in the pen with Mr Mooney (bottle cakf) and he thought. Oh joy....play things lol. Started chasing them and bucking. Sybil quickly got out but Sadie is a bit larger and dad had to open the gate for her. Guess getting out In a hurry is harder lol. 
It's fun watching them with my son's dog Isabella. 
As for the donkeys..we start by bringing them to a joined fence. The girls growl and bark..when they do I give their collar a yank and say no. After about 3 or 4 time..both sat quiet while I pet the donkeys over the fence. Only Agatha and Christy came to the fence. They sniffed through the fence. The pups noses met them. So first real visit went good. We will need to do this several times until the pups are used tobthe donkeys and don't bark at them....and the donkeys look at them and keep grazing, even if watchful. After several fence visits and the pups are calm when approached..we will take them to the pasture in with the donkeys on a lead. We will allow the donkeys to approach them if they look calm. Their body language will tell me if they are coming to check them out or run them out. If ibdont like their approach....I will tell them to step back. Keep the pups sitting quiet a few then we will walk out..and do it again later that day. The pups seem to understand well.


----------



## happybleats

I do have to vent that it makes me mad to pay 400 for a dog pen we have to add goat panels to!! Just be for warned. Chain link dog kennels are junk! 
Lesson learned. Thankfully we don't plan on the girls staying penned for long.


----------



## happybleats

Sadie loves the great dane kennel with a tarp lol. And Sybil claimed the dog house. But when it stormed, both got innthe dog house. I can hear Sadie telling Sybil..move over. My house leaks 😆
They are calming down very nicely. We take them out for several hours while we work and they seem to desire to stay near by. But it was getting dark and the back pasture looks so fun....so back in jail for the night. I don't think it will be long before they stay loose. They are fast learners.


----------



## FizzyGoats

They look so happy just chilling in there. I wonder if it’s their instinct to guard that had them chewing their way out. They are beautiful girls and it sounds like they are adjusting at lightning speed. Seems like they were just meant to be there with you.


----------



## happybleats

I think being in a new place and severe weather didn't help them want to stay. 
I think they really have taken to me. 😁


----------



## Boer Mama

Awwe, they’re gonna be good girls ❤


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I also agree with the sitting down when they don’t want to do something.  I honestly can’t do anything with Millie as far as leashes or leading goes. When we got her and Mable as a pair they were puppies who were just weaned and just just kept them in a pen beside the goats for a couple days then, we were milking at the time so we put our Nubian doe’s baby with them overnight and they did fine. Then we started leaving them in the big goat pens full time. Once they got older they started doing what they wanted; digging holes to get somewhere, roaming over to the neighbor’s houses, etc. As long as the goats didn’t find their holes we left them because if we covers the holes they would just dig a new one. Millie goes where she wants here too now and we don’t have a problem with it. She still does her job and we have never lost a goat since getting her 9 years ago.


----------



## happybleats

The way our place is set up..they can go any where on our property pretty easy. I think my son's dog, Isabella made all the routes needed lol. 
My youngest son had shadows while doing chores lol. He couldn't help but sit down and snuggle them a but lol. 
Sybil was hoping Penelope would play but it was just too hot lol. All in all they are pretty calm. Sybil is more hyper that Sadie but Sadie does this thing where she walks between pur legs and stands there lol. All in all, they are keepers.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They look like they fit in. Really nice pictures. Im glad they are working out!


----------



## happybleats

Me too. 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

Look at the love in those faces! Those are great pics. I’m really enjoying the updates. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ksalvagno

Great that they are working out!


----------



## happybleats

I love how they look at us..so much love lol


----------



## happybleats

Well tonight my son took the girls out and about. They saw two snakes by a tree they were walking by.. barked and alerted Kenneth. And they listen when Kenneth said "leave it". . They continued barking and stayed alert but stayed back. Such good girls.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s great! They are going to be amazing doggies for you!


----------



## toth boer goats

😁👍


----------



## FizzyGoats

What good girls!

We ran in to another snake and it took me three times to call Archer off it. Your girls are already better listeners. They are going to be amazing guardians.


----------



## FizzyGoats

How are Sybil and Sadie doing?


----------



## happybleats

Growing bolder lol. They are doing well most times but has gotten into a bit of trouble chasing chickens ...doesn't see like they want to catch one lol. But we do know that could change. Maybe they are bored. But over all. They are doing pretty good. We haven't made it out to the donkeys area yet...hubs doesn't want me to do that alone and everyone's been at work..maybe today..


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m sure there will be some testing of the limits. They are getting confident in their new, amazing home and they are at the age where they like to see if you’re serious about certain rules. Lol. I bet you even at their young age and with their little antics, they wouldn’t let a predator do any harm on your place though. You’ll have to let us know how the first step in meeting the donkeys goes.


----------



## happybleats

Donkeys are acting like they don't care..which is a good sign. They have been coming up to the fence to see them..then pretend they aren't there 😅 the girls have learned they are ok and no longer bark and growl at them. We haven't been out in the pasture yet since we have had much needed rain..but that is pur next step


----------



## happybleats

These dogs are so weird lol. Sybil likes to get in the cows water, act like she's digging then pees in their water!! So my daughter set out their own water trough and filled it full. Sadie is not much into getting wet but Sybil couldn't get in fast enough...yup dig dig....pee. lol 
Sadie absolutely Hates hawks and other pretty birds flying over head. We are seeing several in a flock lately circling around looking for food. 
Learning how a Pyr thinks has been interesting to say the least.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That is weird. Lol. My LGD and my Dane mix love getting wet, often run straight to the pond, but they don’t dig in the water and pee in it. That Sybil is an odd duck. Lol. And good for Sadie, already watching the sky for threats. And seeing how their minds work is fun. 

The other night when I was feeding, a good sized branch fell from a nearby tree and crashed against the well house. It was big, loud, and scared all of us. Archer was not ok with whoever/whatever threw that very large stick from the sky. He stopped eating, went out and inspected the branch, stood on his hind legs and put his big muddy paws on the well house and sniffed around, then got back down and drug the branch about five feet away. He’d walk away and look back at it to see if it moved. He did this multiple times, then just lied in front of the barn opening so the goats couldn’t walk out without him noticing. He didn’t even finish eating. He just stared down that menacing branch. I wish I knew what was going through his big goofy head that whole time.


----------



## happybleats

They are fun!


----------



## Boer Mama

Trying to dig a spot in the water to pee is hilarious 🤣 silly girl!
@FizzyGoats archer such a good boy keeping everyone safe ❤
my GP always runs out barking at the big birds… I’ve never had any issues with birds attacking the babies at all, but I guess they know it’s a possibility.
We had just had a conversation about how’s ravens will kill a calf by pecking at it. My dad lost a cow to them once too- she’s had a uterus prolapse and they just pecked at it relentlessly.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is strange for sure.


----------



## happybleats

Sybil is an odd duck...but we love her lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

You gotta love the quirky ones.


----------



## happybleats

Today we walked out in the back pasture and all they wanted to do is go back home 😅 do keys were way out front so they didn't get to meet up..but step by step. As soon as they are spayed and healed up..we will start leaving them loose during the day while we are home..pen at night. See how they do. Nice thing about it being hot..is they are lazy in the heat lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like they are doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## happybleats

Girls have a vet appointment on Monday for the works...health checks, vaccines, spay and micro- chipping. Once they are all healed up they will be left free during the day while I'm home...
Both are doing well with training. Go back to their kennel when told (of course they get a treat lol) sit on command, listen to "no mam" when going into the hen house. Both love visiting the young bucks through their fence and boys are not afraid of them..donkeys now ignores them for the most part lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Good Job! Thats alot in such a short time with them. Thats awesome!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow you’ve accomplished lots in such a short time! Awesome! It’s great they’ve adjusted so well. What good girls🥰🥰🥰🤗


----------



## Rancho Draco

That's great that they're doing so well! They sure are pretty girls


----------



## FizzyGoats

Wow, they adjusted so quickly. And your animals adjusted to them fast as well. Sometimes, animals are just a great fit for a farm, and it sounds like that’s what happened here. So glad they’re doing well.


----------



## happybleats

Today is pretty toasty. After a short romp both found a quiet place..Sybil next to me and Sadie in some cool damp dirt lol.


----------



## ksalvagno

Aw.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## happybleats

Picked up the girls from their over night vet visit. They are Fixed, chipped and vaccinated. And now. Glad to be home. They are relaxing now.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I bet they are so happy to be home. What a great pic of them both. They sure are cute.


----------



## The Goat

Awwwcongrats


----------



## ksalvagno

Aw. They look like they are doing just fine.


----------



## happybleats

Sybil pulled her way to the front to get out of there. Sadie slid on her butt the whole way up 😆 then she saw me and got excited. Will be a slow week for them as we make sure they relax and heal. Poor Sybil was hopeing for her pool to be full lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. That shows their different personalities. I think you found a really great pair of pups.


----------



## The Goat

Awww


----------



## Boer Mama

My GP sat/lay down and made me have to pick her up and carry her to go to vets first time. She was so worried about being taken away from her goats! (We didn’t spay her right away, so she had already bonded and gotten use to the routine and was very upset about the change!) 
Even subsequent visits she tries to hide behind my legs and my son and I have to kind of push/pull to get her 120# on the scale and in the checkup room. 
Your girls seem like they were a little better behaved 😉


----------



## The Goat

Boer Mama said:


> My GP sat/lay down and made me have to pick her up and carry her to go to vets first time. She was so worried about being taken away from her goats! (We didn’t spay her right away, so she had already bonded and gotten use to the routine and was very upset about the change!)
> Even subsequent visits she tries to hide behind my legs and my son and I have to kind of push/pull to get her 120# on the scale and in the checkup room.
> Your girls seem like they were a little better behaved


That’s funny


----------



## happybleats

Well..pups are NOT ready for their freedom!!

Today we had a friend come to pick up her goats she bought. We had the big gate open so she can drive to the barn. We let the girls out to see her (we got the girls from her) and low and behold..they shot out that open gate and headed for the hills!! Literally!!. Shot across the road (thank God no cars were coming) down the neighbors mile long drive way..through their gate..another half mile-ish. Then under a fence to side pasture...and kept going..all along my friend and I chasing them down...calling them. They stop and look and keep going!!. Thankfully neighbors had an un locked gate to their pasture. I get in and start after the girls. They were at least a quarter mile inton the pasture when they stopped,turned and then both came running to me like..hey..what were you calling us?!" Ugh...and all this during a raging down pour of RAIN! My friends sister drove down to us with my daughter and leashes. Daughter and I walked the girls back home with a reminder command..get home, every so often.
We were Soaked to the bone!
So no, the girls are not ready for freedom lol. My friend said..oh their mother was like that too. 🤔
Here is a few pix from yeaterday..when I still loved them lol. (Kidding. I still love them)


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry you had to go through that. But what stinkers. They are young.


----------



## happybleats

Yes..we laugh so we don't cry lol. And I couldn't get them in trouble when they did finally walk up to me.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Naughty girls! Why is it that stuff like that always happens in the rain?


----------



## happybleats

I know. Right!! At least it wasn't 106 degrees


----------



## Boer Mama

I bet if it was 106° outside they wouldn’t have thought it such a great idea to go for a run! 😅
Glad they got brought back without anything bad happening. Now you know their genetic tendency to spot an open gate 🤔


----------



## FizzyGoats

happybleats said:


> Here is a few pix from yeaterday..when I still loved them lol. (Kidding. I still love them)
> View attachment 232642
> View attachment 232643


 That line made me actually laugh out loud. They are beautiful though. 

Well, now you know they’re not ready for total freedom (though I think they’d disagree, lol).


----------



## The Goat

Yep I know how that is when my dog gets out he chases cars tires and snaps at them and that scares me like what are you doing…..


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## happybleats

Well thought I would update on the girls. They now stay free all day as long as I'm home. They follow me when doing chores..sometimes a bit too close that makes it hard to walk lol. Sybil likes to chase chickens for fun and is learning quick to "leave them" the goats do not like them in their space and my geese go after them if they get too close lol but everyone is getting used to eachother. I pen them before dark. It's been so so hot they don't get into much trouble lol. They still vary at the donkeys but the donkeys act like they don't see them lol. 
Tummies are all healed from being spayed. And over all, We adore them!!


----------



## Jessica84

Gosh they look all grown up and they are still puppies lol 
But it sounds like they are figuring things out just fine. They will be guarding in no time!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pretty girls! I'm glad they are doing well


----------



## Boer Mama

I’m really so happy you brought them home!
They are going to be a great pair working together for you. ❤🍀❤


----------



## The Goat

They are gorges glad things are going well


----------



## FizzyGoats

They are suddenly so big! What beautiful girls. I’m so glad they are doing well. I was wondering about them. Thank you for the update.


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure got big quick!


----------



## happybleats

Yes..they are growing well. Venturing out a bit further but staying on property so far 👌


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking great 😊


----------



## happybleats

That last picture uptop is Sybil standing in the rain lol.


----------



## The Goat

Lol they are so big now


----------



## FizzyGoats

happybleats said:


> That last picture uptop is Sybil standing in the rain lol.


Provide them all the shelter they could want or need and watch them totally ignore it. Lol. Same thing happens here.


----------



## Boer Mama

☝ that’s the truth 😅


----------



## Tanya

They are looking so good. Glad things are going smoothly.


----------



## svgoats

I'm about time pull a Karen _LOOK OUT!!!_ lol

I would be very concerned about Litter mate Syndrome with these two. Both of our dogs suffered from it and had to be rehomed (how we lucked into getting them.)

Our (now) 6 month old Anatolian was a HOLY TERROR with his brother before the previous owners decided to rehome him (constantly escaping, chasing stock, nipping at hands). He has been a dream for us. Not once in the last 3 months has he escaped (completely free in one of our smaller pastures), he is great with the goats, and he quickly learned our "human boundaries." His brother shaped up as well. They were feeding off of each other. The previous owners had trained 6 other LGDs. They were completely out of their league with those 2 siblings.

Our female (5 years old-->3 when we got her) decimated a flock of 50 chickens along with her brother. Just turned on them one day. They had to be separated from their sheep because they would chase and nip at them. They warned us that she was not livestock safe, but she was a completely different dog once we got her home. 

It took a lot of training and patience on our end (especially with the female), but they have flourished away from their previous troublemaking partners.

My advice, split up the siblings. Either opposite sides of the property, or rehome one. They will be more focused on their jobs (my 6 month old is 110% focused on his job and has blown us away) and much less "mischievous."


----------



## happybleats

Thank you for that info..so far for the most part..Sadie is more of a home body and Sybil more adventurous. I get the herd frenzy of more than one dog make trouble. We will watch closely for those behaviors.


----------



## happybleats

I have "raised" many dogs over the years and they learned what I wanted..I wouldnt say I was a trainer lol. So "training" these girls are a pretty new experience for us lol. 
What I am learning is Sybil is a pleaser. She learns quickly and as ling as she is focused on what I ask of her. She does prettt well. Sadie will stare at me for what seems like forever before doing what she's asked. A simple "sit" gets that look like ,"yah..Veronica " 😅 then she will finally sit. I also learned quick that expecting both to listen at the same time is not going to happen lol. So I tie one up and work with the other. I have been focusing on only a few commands right now
Sit
Stay
Leave it
And line up..(basically heal) 
My goal is short lessons throughout the day.


----------



## Boer Mama

My Sheprador will do her whole routine of tricks (dance around, sit, shake, lay down, bang (play dead), roll over, up up up) for a treat.
My GP however would just look at me like why would I do any of that? 😅
To be fair I just kind of let her go do her thing after a day or two of keeping her tied near the goat pen so she would know where she got fed and where the goats came in for the evening. So she didn’t get much training other than from her parents. Lol


----------



## happybleats

I think it's important they have some basic commands and obedience. We live near a heavy traveled road and we also have neighbors with cows, sheep, goats, llama. They are a bit down the road but I dont want these girls to get any funny ideas. While they need to do their job. They need to be safe too. And listen on command. Yesterday I heard a chicken in a panic. Went out to check and Sybil had her. Poor chicken was not hurt..just wet from Sybil licking her and seemed to be pulling feathers from her tail end! These dogs love to chew on feathers and maybe the birds aren't leaving enough around 🙄. When I saw Sybil..I told her "leave it" and she did. The chicken was on her back flopping and we thought ..oh no ...her first kill. But my daughter flipped the chicken on her feet and off she went..with no tail feathers looking like a down rat. While Sybil listen the first time, she was kenneled because she got the chicken in the first place. It's hard to know if we praise her for leaving it or discipline her for getting it in the first place lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

When I got my first LGDs. I read articles about the Anatolian Shepherd. They think for themselves, so to follow a command, comes after they think about it I found that to be so true of mine. They both come, when called, drop it, ( because of my tone, not because if the item ) 😳 But they definately will take care of my livestock. A very good owner of several LGDs , told me to watch them and learn from them. But to train them, good luck, they have instincts from being left alone to take care of herds by themselves for months at a time. 
The only thing she could get totally thru their heads was their name, and the property line. Lol otherwise you wouldnt need to neuter them. Lol She was so fun to talk to. And I learned alot from her. 
I enjoy my 2 LGDs, and usually laugh at their antics every day.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Your girls are so great. There’s always bumps in the road. If I found one holding a chicken down, I’d release hellfire (verbally). That gets my point across and my LGD and farm dog both respond to that intensity. I’ve done it twice (once when the LGD play bowed to a turkey and once when the dogs were playing and ran over a goat without even seeing it). When I’ve done that, I’ve never had a repeat offense. The problem is, I can’t plan to do it. I can’t mean to do it. I can’t pretend to do it. It just spews from me naturally when I see something that really irks me. There’s no command given in those moments, I’m just ticked off and scolding them and they immediately stop and slink away like I beat them (even though both times I wasn’t even in the same pasture as they were, lol). Once they are doing what I want, I’ll walk to them and calmly reward them for sitting quietly around whatever animal I just scolded them for being an idiot around. I’ve used the “time out” before too, when my LGD wouldn’t listen to me. It wasn’t anything with an animal, it was probably him barking at someone coming by after I told him to hush. And it was probably the 20th time it had happened that day. Hahaha. I remember being pretty frustrated but don’t remember why. 

I also teach the leave it command but when my LGD zeroed in on an armadillo, he didn’t listen at all. He thought about it. He paused, then decided he was right and I was wrong and this thing was an intruder and a threat. They are independent thinkers, and we need them to think for themselves when they’re working, it’s just always a challenge when they think they know more than us. It’s really annoying when they’re right and you’re wrong. Lol.

And I wouldn’t worry too much about littermate syndrome. Your girls just don’t have the markers for it. And their separate training sessions prove that. When dogs have littermate syndrome, they can’t function normally without their pal at their side (and weirdly this often turns to aggression later). They are obsessed with each other, literally. Some dogs learn bad habits together and are simply bad influences for each other but training that away is always an option and your girls seem to have a healthy (not obsessive) bond. More often than not, littermates make an excellent team. I think your girls are in that category.


----------



## happybleats

Thank you both Moers and fizzy. I appreciate the advice and encouragement. The girls definitely are spreading their wings. I leave them loose all day now with no supervision. They have been doing quite well and the hot hot days help make them lazy but today they disappeared. I didn't panic. Sometimes they venture out the back 40 but then my daughter asked if I let Sybil out front. Nope I sure did not. So both girls traveled some how that led to the front. Now our property is all fenced in except the front "yard" we have a front pasture off to the side which is about 4 acres and we have the rest behind the house. Our property is nearly a perfect square. So they either got in the front pasture and got through the horrible fence to the road and came around..or went through to neighbors and came around. Either way makes me nervous because our farm to market road, farm trucks think is a raceway!! 😡 we have lost more dumb chickens on that road then to anything else. Other wise..im good with them exploring their boundaries. I just need to walk them around the fence line so they know where it is. It's just so hot lol.


----------



## happybleats

Fizzy I get that screaming frenzy 100%. When im flustered I can't even get their names straight..lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. When I was growing up, I’m one of five kids, my mom would get so mad at us but could never get the right name. Half the time she’d go through animals’ names before she got to ours, and by then we were laughing so hard that whatever scolding was meant to come our way had lost it’s zing.


----------



## happybleats

As a mom of 8..I feel her pain 😆 my kids got everyone else's name and middle names and anything random I threw in there lol


----------



## happybleats

On another note..I was a proud mama tonight. Took the girls for a walk to the back pasture. As we walked from the house to the barn to head out. I had the girls "line up" and they did so so well. One on each side. Now I won't tattle that on the way back they basically tripped over eachother for the same side lol
But baby steps lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗😁


----------



## happybleats

Ok LDG people.. we now have an issue...
Sadie seems to start thing BUT..twice now the girls have gone after my donkeys. They don't seem aggressive toward them more of a bark and dance. Now Troy will stomp them if he gets a chance. He seems to be the herd protector. We have 2 minies..one being an older gal and my two standard girls also old..and Troy who is 6 or 7...
Sadie sees them coming up for water and I saw her walk slowly watching them..then swing her head like "game on" and barked. I yelled leave them...but with covid..i hardly have a voice. Sybil was next to me and I went to grab her collar but she ran for the game. They ran around and bark at them..after a few minutes and Troy about had enough was putting his butt toward them and positioned himself between the older donkeys and the pups. I got as close as I could to the fence in hopes they hear me. I yelled leave it..and here..and both came like nothing. Came in like they didn't do anything wrong. I immediately kenneled them with a stern "kennel! "
This was the second time they did this. We thought the first time the donkeys scared them as they were out exporing...but after this last time..its Sadie stalking them. We of course can't have that. Someone will get hurt.
My thought was to take Sadie alone on a leash and tie her near the donkeys while I brush them and keep them near her. And correct her if she barks or lunges toward them....but I can't do anything until I get over this junk...we really want to trust them out 24/7 but just have too many concerns.

Opened to any ideas to help the girls except the donkeys as part of the family here.


----------



## toth boer goats

Shock collar. Zap when the dogs attempt to even think about it.


----------



## happybleats

Hubs mentioned a collar. I'm such a wimp when it comes to causing discomfort..but im told it has a vibrate button as a warning. We may have to get a set.


----------



## ksalvagno

Actually, I have found the dogs hate the vibrate more than the "shock." I worked at a dog kennel and we had to put the collar in our hand and feel what the "shock" was like. It is nothing like an actual electric shock. More of an irritation.


----------



## happybleats

Good to know.


----------



## Boer Mama

If it’s a bark collar, they usually get a beep warning ahead of any initial shock as well. So they start to associate that with the barking and will correct themselves ahead of the shock.
A training collar where you have the controller and choose to zap a correction as needed (so has to when you see the behavior needing to stop) you can choose the intensity levels.
Wit’s GP’s, you may need to trim some fluff from their necks when fitting the collar.
Hopefully it would only take one or 2 times of them ignoring the command and getting a zap for them to figure it out.
Good luck- hope you kick the covid so you can get back to it! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## happybleats

Ugh. They were so so good today. I think i maybe have bipolar pups lol

Thanks boer mama. This covid is not as rough as last year's Delta version but still kicked my butt. I'm getting there 😉


----------



## Jessica84

I would go with a shock. Obviously I don’t have knowledge with LGD but do with puppies in general lol although I would t say I’m a master trainer. But just my 2 cents here. I used to be a huge anti shock collar but ended up getting one for a hound I had that wouldn’t listen and was going to end up getting killed. But they are handy tools and have used it since on our herding dogs. The one I have beeps, vibrates and shocks. I really like it because we can start out with the beep and move up while training. In no time they get to the point they just listen to the beep. Then eventually all I have to do is put it on and they know I can correct them and are good. 
But with a bark it’s just going to get them when they bark. With a shock collar you can correct them over anything. I think sometimes dogs get so focused on what they are doing they don’t pay attention to anything else going on around them, like Mom yelling at them. The shock collar kinda snaps them out of it. 
But as someone who has 2 puppies at the same time, it can be rough. What one doesn’t think of the other will but in my case, once they got mostly out of that puppy stage they are a great team. I think you will have the same thing with your two and I feel bad for anything that crosses them


----------



## happybleats

Thank you Jessica 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

Like Jessica, I used to be anti shock collars. I now use e collars for a ton of training. I use the kind that have the same electrical stimulation of a TENS unit (if you’ve ever had this during physical therapy, you’ll know the sensation). It goes from 1-100. So there are many levels way before discomfort. I can’t even feel it until 17. And it tickles. Dogs are actually more sensitive than we are to it. Both my dogs work at a 3, meaning that is the number they feel when there’s not a lot of distraction. I train them to it by first seeing when they can feel it. It doesn’t hurt. It’s a sensation, so they might tilt their head or close their mouth, that ‘trying to figure something out’ look. That’s the working number. I first use it just like you would teach them their name. Give them a tap (on the low working number), when they look at me, they get rewarded. Basically, it becomes a look at me command on that low setting. Then I reinforce it with commands they know, sit, come, down (give them a tap while you say the command), reward when they obey. The first few days, I do only positive training and only for a few minutes per session. Every sensation they feel from that collar is a communication, not a punishment. Just like with the leash, eventually you may pop that leash because they’re not listening, and I may turn that dial up to give a sterner communication. Once I feel like they get the idea of the collar, that it’s me being able to “touch” and control just like a really long, invisible leash, I’m then ok moving on to aversion training with it. And yeah, if they are chasing after something and I yell leave it, I’ll keep turning that dial up until they listen (but I only verbally give the command once). I’ve never been above a 32 on my LGD (20 for the farm dog). I’ve gone up to 65 on myself and I’d call it uncomfortable and surprising but still not pain. I’ve never been brave enough to go to 100. I have one control for two e collars so I like not having to lug around two controls. My control is on a lanyard around my neck so I wear it around and don’t have to think about it. My dogs have recently needed a reminder that ‘leave it’ is not a suggestion, so they’ve worn it during the day for about a week, before this they hadn’t worn it in months. Most days I haven’t used it at all, unless it just for some fun training, but those few times I’ve needed it when they take off to get all snarly and mean at the fence line to people riding their horses by, it’s been worth putting it on them everyday. And by the way, they wag when they see me coming with those collars and come to me and practically stick their head in my hands so I can put the collar on them. I don’t do a lot of treat training after the initial introduction is made, so they haven’t had treats associated with it for a while now, but they still love the collar and have good associations with it. Most my rewards are verbal and physical (lost of love basically). It’s a tool and can be used for good or used to harm. I have no doubt you’d use it properly. Also, once you’re feeling better, making the dogs (while you have control of them of course) spend as much time as possible with the donkeys is a great idea. Those dogs need to know the donkeys belong and are theirs to protect and the donkeys need to eventually be able to trust that the dogs are on their same team.


----------



## happybleats

Thanks Fizzy. I appreciate the encouragement. I'll look into a E collar 😁 the girls are what I would call green trained. Listen when they want to lol. Make mom proud for a day or two after getting into trouble. I think they are smarter then I am 😅


----------



## toth boer goats

Good luck.


----------



## happybleats

I'm looking at collars and I want to choose the right one. I see one called The Educator and the Educator Mini. ?? If i can get it with two collars..do you think this is a good one?


----------



## FizzyGoats

The mini is exactly what I have. I glanced down at the control I’m wearing right now to be sure, so you should definitely be able to get it for two dogs. It’s a great tool and there are tons of YouTube videos on learning how to use it correctly.

ETA: I got the weather proof collars with elastic in the middle (keeps it snug without pinching when they turn or flex their neck). I might have ordered the actual collars separate from the e collar and control. My farm dog is lying at my feet now, so I’ll snap a pic. The red one is the collar for the mini educator. I turned a bit so the elastic part is showing. 
View attachment 235342


----------



## FizzyGoats




----------



## happybleats

Great thank you so much. I'll get a set ordered tonight.


----------



## happybleats

Ordered..but ouchie ouchie 🤑🤑


----------



## FizzyGoats

They were not cheap when I ordered mine a few years ago and have only gotten more expensive. I feel your pain. 

If it makes you feel any better, they are durable and mine grab each other’s while playing, jump in the pond with them, and I’ve dropped the collars and banged them into a thousand things, and they work like a charm and hold a charge for quite a while. 

Still, the price is painful.


----------



## happybleats

Boy if I had it on then right now Sadie wpuld feel my wrath ugh. She's stubborn lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I agree with the collars. I think they will help control the onory side. 
Ive had to keep my LGDS tied to a fence whole I groomed my horse. Gypsy is laid back, but she was cautious of 2 pups. Honestly I think she was afraid she would step on them. But everyday,the 2 pups would go with me, to groom & feed Gypsy. A few scoldings, and jerking the leash, got their attention. Then we graduated into walking with the horse . I have a stud Mule that lives next door. I was worried he would kill the pups if they tried anything with him. After their curiosity was over about Gypsy, and found out she wasnt afraid of them, they werent interested in her. So I walked both pups over to the fence to meet the mule. He was decent, stood their ( cause I fed him hay) but he put his nose where he could smell the pups, and laid those ears back. Both pups sat and didnt move. Its like they got it...Mules dont Play. So far, they stay clear of that fence.lol. 
I understand you concern. I hope the collar and persistence wins over. I hope you get to feeling better and over this junk!🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep


----------



## happybleats

Well today we had a few things happen....I kenneled the pups so I could run to town. Came home and Sadie was gone. The kennel was scooched around and twisted. Most likely Sadie got it moved enough to use her dog house to jump over. Sybil was in the kennel. Then later....the donkeys were coming up and Sadie began barking. I stepped out and said Sadie, leave it. And she did. And didn't look back. ...?? And hubs said once she jumps out, we won't keep her in unless we add a wire top. Soooo.. He said they are ready to be left out. I AM NERVOUS. I know they will be fine. They are loose all day as long as I'm home. We only kennel now when we need to be gone and at night. 
🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Boer Mama

I’m glad she listened so well! 😁


----------



## happybleats

She must have heard about the collars coming lol


----------



## The Goat

Wow glad she listened


----------



## happybleats

Well funny thing. I left their kennel opened sp they had access to their food and dog houses. Checked on them a few times and they never left the kennel lol. Hubs checked on the before bed and both were sound asleep..in ..the ..kennel..lol. so he closed the gate. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey...they arent dumb! They got food, room and can sleep! Lol 😂🤣🤯


----------



## The Goat




----------



## FizzyGoats

How funny. When you leave it open, Sadie is happy to choose to be in there. Yeah, I think they know the collars are on the way. Hahaha. The collars are so nice to have though and so much more than simple aversion training. After the introduction period to them, I recommend putting them on daily for at least two weeks. Then you can see when you’ll need them most. There will be plenty of days you don’t even use it. Though I use mine for a good reinforcement often too. And I’ll be the first to admit I have pushed the wrong button stimulating the wrong dog, had the dial accidentally turned up way higher than I thought, and made about every dumb mistake you can with them, but I’ve learned from the mistakes, and absolutely love that I have these collars as a tool in the training box. Makes life easier in the long run.


----------



## happybleats

The way our property runs is its basically a square. I think I said this lol..but instead of re reading everything 😆 the front part of our property runs up long a paved Farm to Market road used to cut between two small towns,... plenty of farm land between so we have cars, truckers tractors ect running up and down this road. Lots of traffic throuput the day. So the girls would run our fence line with in our boundaries..slip through the fence between our place and neighbors...but in the way back the run the road instead of inside our boundaries. I need a few signs to state watch for Pyrenees in training 🙄
In 17 years of being here we have lost one small little dog on that road. And that was way wya early on...but still. At least the girls are big and white lol. Easy to see.


----------



## happybleats

The girls are doing good. We had some drama...the pups and my sons dog have been taking off every morning and staying gone an hour or so. Yesterday they were gone all day!. Finally found them and got them home. SO, they are now in the goat pen where we hope they won't get out. Last night was first night staying by themselves with the goats and they did great. Took them out this morning to feed them and when Sadie was done eating..she headed back to the gate to the pen and waited to be let in!! I am so proud of her. Sybil followed but clearly looking for a way to get out. She and Isabella sure gave us a scsre yesterday and I won't allow that to happen again. Hubs and my son worked on the fence area they get out at just to slow them down but I won't let them loose with out me out there for a while. Gosh they are so stressful lol.


----------



## ksalvagno

Teenagers!  That would definitely give me a scare. At least they have actually been pretty good with still having plenty to learn and maturing into an adult.


----------



## Boer Mama

Oh man- glad they did decide to come back eventually. I wonder what kept their attention all day… 
It’s funny how you can see their personalities and know what they’re thinking 😅


----------



## happybleats

Well Sybil and Isabella did not get home in their own. I think they got turned around. A lady had them and gave the water....I picked them up. Boy they were happy to see me lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Well that was nice of her to give them water and keep them safe off the road. Glad she called you and didn’t decide to keep them!
My dads dog got kidnapped once… they took off his collar, neutered him, and kept him inside for awhile. Then one morning on his way to ride, my dad saw him running along the fence line so he stopped and let him out of their gate. He said he didn’t know if Bozo was happier to see him or the horse trailer 😂
(He was also very glad to have picked him up that morning as he had some troubles with the herd and needed Bozo’s help.)


----------



## Jessica84

Well I hope they learned it’s not so much fun to take off. Strangers will grab you up! Gosh thank goodness was they brought them back and didn’t decide they needed to be saved. That happens here a lot and people just keep other peoples dogs :/


----------



## happybleats

Yes. The lady gets dogs dumped at her place all the time but new these girls were lost since they had tags and all.


----------



## FizzyGoats

It sounds like Sadie is eager to be with the goats. That’s wonderful! 

I can’t believe they ran off. That’s so scary. Glad you got all the puppers back safe and sound. Thank goodness the lady was kind and honest.


----------



## happybleats

I have been dreading this update for a few weeks. I still can’t believe it happened. We fortified the kennel. Blocked the fence they were able to navigate. Put bright yellow warning. Watch for LGD signs up, Only let the pups out to play when we were out watching. Then I got busy. My 19 year old daughter was moving to her new place. I stepped in to help her pack and got busy and didn’t check in the pups soon enough. I left them all with a fresh bone and they were all laying in their spots chewing away. When I popped my head out about 20 minutes later they were gone. After waiting a bit Sadie came home. But the other two did not. After hours of 3trucks driving all the roads around. Asking everyone we saw, posting in FB, and flying our drone we did not find them. We had to stop looking because it was dark. Later that night my sons dog Isabella made it home. She was muddy and exhausted. Sybil was still gone. 
the next morning I truly hoped to see her laying in the yard chewing her bone. We had to take my daughter to her new place. I looked for a Sybil as we headed down our road but nothing. On my way home I saw her. She was in the ditch across our place. I parked and ran to her but she was gone. She Almost Made it home. A few feet and she would have been safe. No matter what ever we did to keep her home, she found a way. 
Sadie was depressed a few days but is doing much better. She stays in the Goat pen at night And kenneled if I am not with her. She’s not one to roam by herself but I won’t take a chance. Until we are able to finish the goat areas new fences where she can’t get out at all, she will have to be kenneled. I take her out every hour or so and we do our rounds , topping off water, checking the animals ect. If I’m working out there she stays by my side. I don’t have to watch her too close as she won’t leave me to venture out. She’s very attentive to me. 
we miss Sybil. She was a character and added so much to our farm. She is buried under the tree with our old doggies who have gone before her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my @happybleats ..I am so sorry. My heart breaks. I am glad you found her and have laid her to rest. The not knowing tares me up inside. Its not the outcome I wanted, but at least you know.💔


----------



## Rancho Draco

Oh no! I'm so sorry. 😢 I'm glad you were able to find her though. Hugs 🤗


----------



## Boer Mama

That’s so sad… I wish people would make an effort to help the injured animal if they hit one. They Could have looked for you and let you know and maybe gotten her to the vets.
I’m so sorry you had to say goodbye to her 💔


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm so very sorry to hear that this has happened. 😔 Such a tough thing to deal with emotionally, I'm sure. Tons and tons of hugs!


----------



## happybleats

Yes. She was right across the road. Had collar with tags.. I get that if a dog darts across there may not be anything you can do, but at least let the owner know. We still hurt over it. Our older doggies leave us and it hurts, but expected. This I feel was my own fault. Could have been avoided if I just locked her up while helping my daughter. I just thought I would be a minute.. 🥲


----------



## toth boer goats

😢


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry. Glad Sadie is doing ok.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m so sorry. Losing an animal is so hard and guilt makes it even worse. Please don’t beat yourself up. I know you take such great care of them. We just can’t be perfect, no matter how hard we try. Maybe Sadie will form an even deeper bond to the goats and be motivated to stay with them no matter what. My heart aches for you. Sending you a big, big virtual hug.


----------



## happybleats

Sadie waits at the goat pen gate right before dark. She stays all night with them then jumps out at day break. I’m hoping when we get out new fence up she won’t jump out. This old one has weak spots on top making easy for Sadie. She seems content just to lay in the shade most the day. She is a love bug and enjoys walking with me to do chores. She’s ok with the new pigs now too.


----------



## FizzyGoats

It sounds like she’s handling the loss well and on her way to really figuring out her role as guardian. It’s great that she adjusted to the pigs quickly.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aw, I’m so sorry about Sybil


----------



## alwaystj9

So sad and I am sorry this happened. It's my fear for my dogs, too.


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh I’m so sorry Cathy. How heart breaking. Sending lots of hugs. I’m glad Sadie is ok.


----------



## toth boer goats

😢🤗


----------



## happybleats

Sadie is doing so well. Staying home, guarding the animals and makes best friends with yearling calf we have penned to keep her away from our bull. 
I go out and call her..tell her Let's go to work and off we go to water and feed the animals. If I have to walk out back she stays super close to my side. If the donkeys come up to the fence..she slips between my legs and stands there lol. She's almost to big too stand there. 
She and Norma the calf lay together. Bathe eachother, during the day we let Norma roam rhe back area and Sadie stays close. They romp and play. It's cute. She just settled in so nice.


----------



## Boer Mama

Such a good girl! 💕


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, she’s definitely found her groove. She looks so happy.


----------



## BloomfieldM

Sounds like she was made for you and your farm!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, that is wonderful. 🤗


----------



## happybleats

I love this Dog...just wish I get her to stop digging!! We had to run new drain and the dirt is soft there. I have laid a mat down..a tire on top lol she keep finding a fresh spot 🙄 any tips?


----------



## Boer Mama

It seems strange that she wants to lay in the cool dirt this time of year- you guys can’t be overly warm still! 😅
What if you wet it down? Do you think she’d still want to dig if mud? I guess that would be a big mess if she did… 
Maybe wet it so it can freeze hard, but cover with a tarp?
I guess I don’t know how cold you are getting yet. We are down in in the low teens this weekend…


----------



## alwaystj9

...mine dug a hole in my couch. She's not allowed in unsupervised anymore. She has a favorite wallowing spot in each pasture, I quit trying to fill them in because she just makes new ones. I tried filling with rocks & gravel, assorted brush and sticks, cinder blocks. Just made more trip hazards for me. Good luck.


----------



## ksalvagno

Funny. I have a digger too.


----------



## happybleats

alwaystj9 said:


> tried filling with rocks & gravel, assorted brush and sticks, cinder blocks. Just made more trip hazards for me. Good luck.


We thought about that too. Last thing I need to is trip and fall lol. Currently anytime we see her dig we snap at her. Sadie, NO Dig. Figure if everyone does it she may get the hint


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Between the chickens digging nests,dirt baths, and the dogs digging...let me know if you find the answer. I dont know it!🤷‍♀️


----------



## toth boer goats

I have a digger too, can’t stop it. 
He does it in the summertime to keep cool. Doesn’t do it in the winter.


----------



## Boer Mama

toth boer goats said:


> I have a digger too, can’t stop it.
> He does it in the summertime to keep cool. Doesn’t do it in the winter.


That’s what I was assuming she was doing- just from the picture. Lol
But it can’t be too warm anymore 🤷🏼‍♀️
if my chickens are trying to dust bathe somewhere I’d rather they didn’t, I wet it down.
That’s a little harder to manage in middle of a pasture tho. Especially if hoses are unhooked and drained 😅


----------



## happybleats

We have ducks.geese, chickens and turkey..plus this dog lol and a cow..who we saw standing in a chest deep hole pushing dirt out with her head...Sadie of course started that hole for her 🙄 
Guess I will keep a shovel up at the house and keep filling them in. Maybe she will get tired lol. And YES..its no longer hot here....ita actually pretty chilly!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh my gosh, she looks so utterly happy in that hole though.  And how nice of her to start a hole for the other animals. Lol. I wish I had tips for you. LGDs like to dig. I lucked out that my current one isn’t too bad but man, we’ve had some that dig out actual dens. We would joke that they were infantry, digging their trenches. It was so frustrating. But we never did find a solution. I hope you can. She is a beautiful pup though.


----------



## happybleats

She dug one hole that she and my sons dog disappeared in it lol. Guess we will just deal with it one way or another. We love her enough to do that I guess.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is strange, it must be a
bad habit now.
I hope my dog doesn’t do it all the time like that, Ugg 😳

Be careful with the holes, I had a big buck one time upside down in a dig hole, couldn’t get up. 
Lucky he wasn’t there for too long.
Was all by myself, he was over 300 lbs. Put a rope in one leg and his horns and started pulling. Finally got him up.


----------



## happybleats

Yes...I think about that too..or a cow stepping in a hole and breaking its leg. .im trying to stay on top of it and at the same time..trying to teach her not to dig.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😉


----------

